# Government Contract Work - Service Disable Veteran Preference



## FWConstGrp

Just before anyone gets any preconceived ideas that I'm just trying to milk money from a veteran I too spent time in the military, I was just lucky not to get hurt [6.5 years and left as an E5 in the Army].

Have you done work on government projects?


I had a guy approach me through my brother-in-law about starting a company with him where he puts up the money and meets the qualifications of a service disabled veteran owned business [SDVOB] which means he owns at least 51% of the company. Obviously, I have the GC lisence qualifying us to perform the work. Our first conversation he admittedly stated that he would not be performing the work thus would not take the majority of profits.

It would essentially qualifiy the company to perform work for the government in which they have to set aside 3% for service disabled veteran owned business, much like the 8A work, but different.

From what I understand so far the SDVOB is fairly new [1999] and offers the potential for a lot of open doors.


What's your gut reaction?

I'm a bit skeptical as I've only heard that it's a tough gig working for the government especially when it concerns getting your money at the end.


----------



## Peladu

My gut reaction is this; 

If you are going to go that route then why go half way?

Go all the way ... you need to hand over 51% controlling interest to a 'double minority'.

Yep, you need to find one of yourself a black woman to be in the controlling intrest...



Hey, if you are gonna scam the system, do it right, or go home....

...and that was my gut reaction.


----------



## FWConstGrp

Fair Enough Peladu. 

But it's not a scam he is truely a service disabled veteran and legitimately meets the requirements. Think of it as an investor that has different opportunities.

That's exactly what I didn't want anyone thinking although I can see where you are coming from.


----------



## Peladu

FWConstGrp said:


> I'm a bit skeptical as I've only heard that it's a tough gig working for the government especially when it concerns getting your money at the end.


You are more worried about collecting the money than you are cutting 
the throats of the contractors who are on the honest side of the business ....... sad.


----------



## FWConstGrp

I resent that you would even suggest that I am "cutting the throats of other contractors". I am a contractor.

I am a state certified and licensed general contractor myself, just in case you didn't know.


----------



## mdshunk

There was one of those "hotel meetings" where a company came around for a fee and taught service disabled veterans how to approach small business owners and pitch them on this very idea. I had 3 service disabled veterans approach me with so-called partnership offers. These were people who didn't know which way a wire nut went on. I'm absolutely open to a partner, but I want a working partner and not a guy on the paperwork. I can get all the government work I care to have, and don't need the service disabled veteran preference to get what I need. This would be a fantastic idea for a new startup. Have the service disabled veteran get the work, and sub it all out.


----------



## Peladu

Peladu said:


> You are more worried about collecting the money than you are cutting
> the throats of the contractors who are on the *honest* side of the business ....... sad.





FWConstGrp said:


> I resent that you would even suggest that I am "cutting the throats of other contractors". I am a contractor.
> 
> I am a state certified and licensed general contractor myself, just in case you didn't know.


Notice above, the word honest...
Your certification is not what I was questioning ...
Your business ethics are questionable ...

BUT, if you would have said that this Vet was your dad, bro, sis, wife ... my answer would have been different than what it is ...

Too many people looking for the easy solution, rather than busting their ass the honest way...

This is of course, just my opinion .... take it any way you wish.


----------



## FWConstGrp

Well as we all know there is no EASY solution to contracting/construction. I was looking at different solution.

As far as my business ethics are concerned you really have no right to judge, you don't know me. I will never due anything that is illegal, unethical, immoral, or even questionable as I have a lot of friends and family in the same business. And for that you will just have to trust.

Oh, bye the way my Dad and I BOTH are veterans of the U.S. Army. My mother is a Navy veteran and my great grandfather fought in WWI in the same unit I did [3rd Infantry Division]. So you really can't question my ties to the military either.

This is an internet forum and we could continue this forever which is obviously pointless. 

Bye


----------



## ERAD_DIB

Not to prolong the agony, but I can kinda see both sides of this. Yeah, the vet is "an investor that has different opportunities," but it's still kinda "off" to me somehow. As mentioned, maybe if he was a family member, or an old 3rd Inf. buddy that you partnered with right from the beginning, it would seem different.
Then again, any advantages that may come to your company as a (disabled or non-disabled) veteran-owned business, *should* come your way.

And yeah, I'm a vet. DAV Life Member, too.









Anybody want to help me nuke that spammer, "EltonBay"?








(I never got to play with a "Ma Deuce," but I do love the sound of an M-60 in the morning.







)


----------



## grappsg

*Disabled Veteran Owned Business*

Well, I didnt go and join the Corps and serve in Iraq, get wounded, have to leave the service, worked full time for 4 years and go to college as well and earn my degree just to start a business and be called a meal ticket. I have been laid off since January and wanted to started my business so that I could do something better for my family and myself, and possibly grow my business so that I could create jobs within my organization and hire on other Veterans and qualified individuals, but even though I am a Certified Disabled Veteran Owned Business and Small Disadvantaged Business, I have not been able to get any contracts. Why? Because I cannot afford a $7 million bonding and insurance title. On a big business can. We are all struggling* Peladu*. Only 3% of contracts are set aside for Disabled Veteran Owned Businesses so I am not sure why you are so prone to think we are getting a "meal ticket". I have to pay the same fees as you, am required to have the same licenses as you (or a similiar state license) and I have to get up in the morning and put my shoes on the same way you do. I am also a white male, so minority businesses and women owned businesses at times have preference over me. I am taking the scraps from the bottom of the bowl my friend as well. Big businesses are the ones making money, but they too are hurting. No body ever gave me a meal ticket. I grew up in a predominately black and Puerto Rican neighborhood in Trenton NJ. I went to public school, graduated, and since my family was a lower class white family, I had no choice but to join the military so that I could gain the GIBill. But it wasnt easy. The experiences I had serving during the Iraq War took their toll on me and my family. I lost many a good friend, and I almost lost my life as well. I am going to leave you with this quote. I think the rest of the Veterans that read this quote know of it and understand exactly what it is I am saying, and what exactly it means to us. This is why we humble ourselves.

"FOR THOSE WHO FOUGHT FOR IT, FREEDOM HAS A FLAVOR THE PROTECTED WILL NEVER KNOW." -anonymous; found on the bottom box cover from a C-Rat cover during the 77 day Siege at Khe-Sanh.

Please take this quote and read it a few times. I think you will understand. If not, maybe you should ask that young 18-19 year old who made it back from Iraq or Afghanistan what he gets paid every month to do what it is he is ordered and volunteered to do so that we can have our "meal tickets".

George R
pylontelecom dot com


----------



## PA woodbutcher

grappsg said:


> Please take this quote and read it a few times. I think you will understand. *If not, maybe you should ask that young 18-19 year old who made it back from Iraq or Afghanistan what he gets paid every month* to do what it is he is ordered and volunteered to do so that we can have our "meal tickets".


As a veteran myself and the father of a 22 year old E-5 I can tell you, not nearly enough.

As a member of this forum I can tell you this started out as a 3 year old thread:laughing:

Now try going to the introductions and posting one. You never know, opportunities may be here for you besides learning something.


----------



## Cdat

Just 'cause you served don't expect a free meal ticket. And if you try and play the _'I did my part now feel pity'_ that's all you'll get. Some of us served, were injured and still left the service and started from scratch and worked our way up. 

That is exactly what you have to do. Work your way up.


----------



## Cdat

ERAD_DIB said:


> Not to prolong the agony, but I can kinda see both sides of this. Yeah, the vet is "an investor that has different opportunities," but it's still kinda "off" to me somehow. As mentioned, maybe if he was a family member, or an old 3rd Inf. buddy that you partnered with right from the beginning, it would seem different.
> Then again, any advantages that may come to your company as a (disabled or non-disabled) veteran-owned business, *should* come your way.
> 
> And yeah, I'm a vet. DAV Life Member, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody want to help me nuke that spammer, "EltonBay"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I never got to play with a "Ma Deuce," but I do love the sound of an M-60 in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


We having a pecker chest candy contest now? I win.....


----------



## grappsg

Cdat said:


> Just 'cause you served don't expect a free meal ticket. And if you try and play the _'I did my part now feel pity'_ that's all you'll get. Some of us served, were injured and still left the service and started from scratch and worked our way up.
> 
> That is exactly what you have to do. Work your way up.


I hope you are not talking to me because it is obvious that you didnt read my posting. Working my way from the bottom began when I worked my way out of NJ and into the Corps. Nobody asked for your pity. I seriously doubt you served or else you would have kept your comments to yourself. In addition, my posting clearly stated I am starting from scratch, so I think you may have me confused with someone else.


----------



## grappsg

Thats funny, I see a bronze star but no combat V or even a combat action ribbon or if you were in the army, a combat infantry badge or that new combat infantry bade. Heck, I do not even see a good conduct medal.

You know what? To be honest with you, I do not see quite a few ribbons on here that a gentleman such as yourself having displayed so many high awards, shoud have several other smaller awards. I wouldnt brag about your awards sir. I know Lance Corporals E-3's who have a larger stack than that. That Broze Star doesnt mean anything without the V device.

Have a wonderful day Mr. Flaunt my ribbons which are questionable.


----------



## Cdat

grappsg said:


> Thats funny, I see a bronze star but no combat V or even a combat action ribbon or if you were in the army, a combat infantry badge or that new combat infantry bade. Heck, I do not even see a good conduct medal.
> 
> You know what? To be honest with you, I do not see quite a few ribbons on here that a gentleman such as yourself having displayed so many high awards, shoud have several other smaller awards. I wouldnt brag about your awards sir. I know Lance Corporals E-3's who have a larger stack than that. That Broze Star doesnt mean anything without the V device.
> 
> Have a wonderful day Mr. Flaunt my ribbons which are questionable.


That's all I could figure out how to set up with that sh!tty program. And don't ever expect to see grunt pins on my chest. So suck my left nut ya' friggin' Jarhead REMF.


----------



## grappsg

A truly educated response. You will receive no further communications from me.


----------



## Tinstaafl

grappsg said:


> Well, I didnt go and join the Corps and serve in Iraq, get wounded, have to leave the service, *worked full time* for 4 years and *go to college as well* and *earn my degree* just to start a business and be called a meal ticket.


Thank you for your service, and I do truly mean that. 

All else being equal, I'll give a vet hiring preference any day of the week--even though, bottom line, he only did what any able-bodied citizen should do for his country. Serving at least one hitch should be considered part of our payment for citizenship, and a routine part of growing up.

But I gotta say, it's pretty hard for me to consider someone capable of holding down a full time job while earning a college degree as being all that disabled.

I don't know and don't care to know how you qualify as disabled, but the fact that you do and were still able to pull that off _might_ be a bit of an indicator that the label is handed out just a little more freely than is really necessary. If that's indeed the case, it makes all the sense in the world for the government to show a little restraint in handing out those preference benefits.


----------



## Framer53

FWConstGrp said:


> Well as we all know there is no EASY solution to contracting/construction. I was looking at different solution.
> 
> As far as my business ethics are concerned you really have no right to judge, you don't know me. I will never due anything that is illegal, unethical, immoral, or even questionable as I have a lot of friends and family in the same business. And for that you will just have to trust.
> 
> Oh, bye the way my Dad and I BOTH are veterans of the U.S. Army. My mother is a Navy veteran and my great grandfather fought in WWI in the same unit I did [3rd Infantry Division]. So you really can't question my ties to the military either.
> 
> This is an internet forum and we could continue this forever which is obviously pointless.
> 
> Bye


There is nothing unethical about this if he is the investor putting up the money. Will you have him be the face of the company, the one that contacts the gov people about work? Or will he be strickly a money man?
One thing I suggest is to find out the background, credit rateing etc.. I have had investors on various projects over the years, and I found my lawyer was the one that had the most insight.
I guess, what I am saying is contact your lawyer, expplain it to him and have him run a background search on the individual!:thumbsup:

Just saw the date of the original post, ignore my posting!


----------



## grappsg

Tinstaafl said:


> Thank you for your service, and I do truly mean that.
> 
> All else being equal, I'll give a vet hiring preference any day of the week--even though, bottom line, he only did what any able-bodied citizen should do for his country. Serving at least one hitch should be considered part of our payment for citizenship, and a routine part of growing up.
> 
> But I gotta say, it's pretty hard for me to consider someone capable of holding down a full time job while earning a college degree as being all that disabled.
> 
> I don't know and don't care to know how you qualify as disabled, but the fact that you do and were still able to pull that off _might_ be a bit of an indicator that the label is handed out just a little more freely than is really necessary. If that's indeed the case, it makes all the sense in the world for the government to show a little restraint in handing out those preference benefits.


That assumption does come across as condescending. Just because an individual is disabled, doesnt mean they cannot work. There are Veterans who are missing arms and legs who are working full time and going to schoo. I should know, I am one of them. Its called desire and motivation.


----------



## AintNoFun

i say go for it.. none of these guys will be paying your bills here so who cares...


----------



## Tinstaafl

grappsg said:


> That assumption does come across as condescending. Just because an individual is disabled, doesnt mean they cannot work.


Condescending? Sorry, not intended that way. But the cold hard fact is that as you say, having a part missing certainly doesn't preclude the possibility of having a productive career--though I freely admit that one might have to forgo certain fields of endeavor. Point being that "disabled" is actually a misnomer in this context.

I've been walking around for the last 3-4 decades with a broken back (really!), a hernia and eyeglasses. Each of those prevents me from doing some things I'd _like_ to do. But i'm not disabled, so I do other things instead. <shrug>


----------



## MichaelWCI

Are Company has started a SDVOB corp and a hub zone corp recently. Make sure you trust the guy. It just so happens our SDV is also already a qualifier as well


----------

